# Anyone worreid about the new federal child safety product testing legislation?



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Not to sound alarmist, but there's a very informative article in the February 2010 issue of the American Woodturner on new federal child safety product testing legislation - click on this link to view a pdf reprint. Anyone who makes toys or other items for children should read this.

I really don't know if it applies to the one man set up, the small shops who sell online and on Ebay, etc. But what about the cabinet makers, furniture makers, etc.? What about those who make wooden toys for children?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Too bad we all have to pay the price of big corps importing junk!


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Every thing you wanted to know about CPSIA but were afraid to ask!!
Daunting to say the least, and yes it applies to anyone making anything for children!!

http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/cpsia.html
http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/smbus/cpsiasbguide.pdf
http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/sect103policy.pdf
http://www.cpsc.gov/about/cpsia/sect103.html#103q8

There is an Etsy forum loaded with info, that's where I got all the above links. 
http://www.etsy.com/forums_board.php?forum_id=5000002


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I just received an email from wood magazine and it had a link to a blog written by an editor to Wood Magazine.

He seems to be inferring that if you can get a complience certificate from the MFG of the finishs that you use then you might not need to get your product tested.

The government is reviewing the requirements that might impace small businesses and people making toy to give to children for Christmas (Craft shows etc.)

There is a handmadetoyalliance.org You can sign up for many different ranges of membership. They do have a basic one that is free. It may keep you aware of some of the work that they are doing to change the requirements for small business owners and craft people.


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

I've heard alot of chatter about being able to provide certs from your suppliers to be considered compliant. However, I can't find anything that states obtaining those certs is a "positive defense."

What I find interesting (worrisome) is the repeated use of the phrase "each manufacturer is expected to use resonable judgement in complying with section xxx.xx" Sounds an awful lot like "you'll be fine right up to the moment when you decide you aren't"

Not that I don't trust agencies or anything….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I sent email to both of my senators and my representative. I told them that the regulations needed to be changed to allow finish Mfg. Certificates to be allowed In-lu-of each user to test the toys.


----------

